# Dungeon farmers



## t0xeus (Aug 4, 2022)

I own a dungeon and you have to work in it, it's modeled after the manga Dungeon of black company

Females get equipment from the get-go, males have to grind without equipment for a week before they can join

I can explain rules in DM if you want me to go more in depth??

GO


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 4, 2022)

t0xeus, dungeon owner: So who's ready to get their hands dirty, mateys ?!!


----------



## Bringer (Aug 16, 2022)

Bringer, shitposter:


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 16, 2022)

Low effort, will watch this with mild interest.


----------

